# 4630 wiring diagram



## bill hock (Oct 14, 2017)

i have a late model 4630 diesel. looking for a wiring diagram. local dealer cant help


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Probably not a matter of "can't help" but won't! There are pages and pages of wiring diagrams for ten and thirty series tractors because as usual not all tractors were created equal. Finding the diagrams that match your particular tractor with it's options, transmission type, and other configurations may be harder than solving the original problem. 
Perhaps if you described the problem and the reason for needing a diagram, someone may be able to offer some help


----------



## bill hock (Oct 14, 2017)

Fedup said:


> Probably not a matter of "can't help" but won't! There are pages and pages of wiring diagrams for ten and thirty series tractors because as usual not all tractors were created equal. Finding the diagrams that match your particular tractor with it's options, transmission type, and other configurations may be harder than solving the original problem.
> Perhaps if you described the problem and the reason for needing a diagram, someone may be able to offer some help


ok. i just bought the tractor and the alt.does not charge.had it checked and its ok. no power on my ignition wire to the alt. also the only time the dash lights come on is when it is cranking. it has a new ignition switch
it has standard transmission and no cab.it does have a fuel shut-off.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay, that's a start. Bear in mind the signal wire to the alternator comes from one side of battery/charge light in the cluster. If that light is NOT on when the key is "on" then that may explain why it's not charging. It may have new key switch but it may not be the right one or wired correctly. I never trust them with checking with a test light. Determine which is the battery terminal first. Many Ford switches have a large and a small spade terminal on that post. They should be "battery live" at all times. Typically switches have an accessory and an ignition position, a heat/start position, and then the start position. On some the acc position goes dead when cranking, sometimes both acc and ign go dead. On those tractors another tricky circuit is needed to power the injection pump solenoid while cranking. Not sure what color wire goes to the gauge cluster but the heat/start wire should be brown with a red tracer. The start wire should be white with a red tracer. 
The fuse box and most relays are behind the battery on the firewall.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

try the images on this link: https://www.bing.com/search?q=ford+...09a03c7145f229730&cc=US&setlang=en-US&PC=TBTS


----------

